# Flowering light cycle



## 123lsd (Mar 24, 2007)

If I let my plants veg for 4 weeks then throw them outside for a 12 hour dark cycle, they would flower right? But what if the sun gradually went up to only 10 hours dark after couple months... would it keep on flowering?

Cause I want it to flower during the spring into the summer. And its probally going out before the end of march.

Ps. I put this in indoors because I wanted to know if I should flower and sex before they go outside.

thanks


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 24, 2007)

HHmmm, still you should post this in outdoors because only they will realy know. 99.9% of the ppl here in indoors wont accuratly know. I'd suggest contacting a mod to move the thread, or just open a new one in outdoors and eventualy this one will get bumped. I dont reccomend doing that all the time. thats double posting. Once because of a mistake aint no thing...


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

123'...it's been "my" experiences, that they will begin to flower, but as light hours 'increase', they return to veg. Just about the time they have returned to full blown veg', the natural cycle reverses. The hours of light begin to deminish, and they return to flower.
  That results in shocked plants, very low yields of rather poor quality.

I have .."heard" of others that _claim_ to have finished flowering/maturing plants in June, by putting them directly out from under a 24/0 indoor HID cycle., in early April. But "I" have never accomplished it, nor witnessed it.


----------



## 123lsd (Mar 25, 2007)

so if I left them through summer they would be like 10 feet tall? if they started a month ago?


----------



## KADE (Mar 25, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I have .."heard" of others that _claim_ to have finished flowering/maturing plants in June, by putting them directly out from under a 24/0 indoor HID cycle., in early April. But "I" have never accomplished it, nor witnessed it.


 
I've also heard it.... however where I live I can't exactly put em out too too early... the person i read the article on said he did it... because leo doesn't look for em that time of year... which makes good sense... but definately too cold here for that.


----------



## 123lsd (Mar 26, 2007)

Im probally going to flower first to give them that lil boost

and to get rid of the males


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2007)

.."Fool proof"...
I've found you can veg under 24/0 right up to about 3 weeks before summer soctice, then place them OD. They will immediately start flowering, and continue as the days get shorter, without the stress of them trying to switch back 'n forth.


----------



## Thunderfunk (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with Hick, if that they were under 24/0 lighting, (which I've read is stressful to the Plant in the first place compared to 20/4 or 16/8), then reducing them to a 16 hour day should trigger flowering. It would do so by mimicking a natural Arctic climate. I have friends in Fairbanks that claim to have grown some killer outdoor on the same lighting schedule (and what is amazing is that the plant came back every year after -50 exposure!). But the important thing is that the 16 hours daylight results from a light reduction, and at no point in time do you increase light when you expect to bud.  I recommend setting them outside on or after Summer solstice (June 21), which would result in a natural daily decrease in light, and healthy buds.  Before this date, there is a natural daily increase in light, and in my opinion trying to flower under these circumstances (in the spring before Summer solstice) would be like playing with fire because of the light increase.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thunderfunk said:
			
		

> I agree with Hick, if that they were under 24/0 lighting, (which I've read is stressful to the Plant in the first place compared to 20/4 or 16/8), then reducing them to a 16 hour day should trigger flowering. It would do so by mimicking a natural Arctic climate. I have friends in Fairbanks that claim to have grown some killer outdoor on the same lighting schedule (and what is amazing is that the plant came back every year after -50 exposure!). But the important thing is that the 16 hours daylight results from a light reduction, and at no point in time do you increase light when you expect to bud.  I recommend setting them outside on or after Summer solstice (June 21), which would result in a natural daily decrease in light, and healthy buds.  Before this date, there is a natural daily increase in light, and in my opinion trying to flower under these circumstances (in the spring before Summer solstice) would be like playing with fire because of the light increase.



First off the thread is almost 6 yrs old, secondly where ever you read 24-0 is stressful on the plant you got bad info, 24-0 is perfectly fine for MJ.


----------



## hottip (May 1, 2013)

Thunderfunk said:
			
		

> I agree with Hick, if that they were under 24/0 lighting, (which I've read is stressful to the Plant in the first place compared to 20/4 or 16/8), then reducing them to a 16 hour day should trigger flowering. It would do so by mimicking a natural Arctic climate. I have friends in Fairbanks that claim to have grown some killer outdoor on the same lighting schedule (and what is amazing is that the plant came back every year after -50 exposure!). But the important thing is that the 16 hours daylight results from a light reduction, and at no point in time do you increase light when you expect to bud.  I recommend setting them outside on or after Summer solstice (June 21), which would result in a natural daily decrease in light, and healthy buds.  Before this date, there is a natural daily increase in light, and in my opinion trying to flower under these circumstances (in the spring before Summer solstice) would be like playing with fire because of the light increase.


 I would like to know if any outdoor growers that live in an area that has frost (-50) are able to revive the same plants the following season.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 1, 2013)

they dont comeback.


----------



## hottip (May 1, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> they dont comeback.


 
I've never had any come back and it's never been -50 here.


----------

